# Is Classical Your Favorite Genre?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's mine. I find it very enjoyable to listen to my local station, instead of trying to pick what I want to hear because that hurts my head with too many options.

Edit: I mean the genre, not the era.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I guess I shouldn't be, but I'm pleasantly surprised at how one sided this is.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Apparently Baroque, Romantic and XX century lovers don't want to vote under this thread. :lol:


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I would definitely say classical music is my favorite genre, but I do still like to listen to jazz and rock on occasion.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

In my perspective peopple's opinions towards the Classical Style differs based on how do they listen to music and why do they listen to music. People who listen to Classical Music very carefully and very dedicatedly tend to vote for Romantic or XX Century, because the music in those genres are typically more complex. For me people like me who also knows Romantic and a little bit of XX Century but want to listen to music mainly for relaxing and for fun, they might be interested in Classical Style because the music is more melodious and accessible.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KevinW said:


> In my perspective peopple's opinions towards the Classical Style differs based on how do they listen to music and why do they listen to music. People who listen to Classical Music very carefully and very dedicatedly tend to vote for Romantic or XX Century, because the music in those genres are typically more complex. For me people like me who also knows Romantic and a little bit of XX Century but want to listen to music mainly for relaxing and for fun, they might be interested in Classical Style because the music is more melodious and accessible.


I agree to some extent. But there are dedicated listeners of Classical era music as well. Also, I meant this poll to be about all Classical music, not just the era.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't care about genres. I listen to the composers and artists I love be it jazz, classical or whatever.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

> Edit: I mean the genre, not the era.


Uh I am so sorry, I thought this means you also want to talk about those compositions composed in modern times but in Classical Era's style!


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Music is my favourite “genre”. I’m as happy listening to Rush, Dream Theater or Pink Floyd as I am Beethoven or Mozart. 

Currently waiting for the “Baroque Tribute To Rush” to turn up. Trying to figure out where that fits in would make your head spin.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Is Classical Your Favorite Genre?

Yes.................................................


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KevinW said:


> Uh I am so sorry, I thought this means you also want to talk about those compositions composed in modern times but in Classical Era's style!


Maybe I did mean that subconsciously.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> Is Classical Your Favorite Genre?
> 
> Yes.................................................


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I also listen to jazz, rock and country.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

You mean Classical as in classical or pop?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> You mean Classical as in classical or pop?


That's a great question.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

No. The artists I like listening to most come from both classical and rock/pop/alt.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Classical music is definitely my best genre, and the only genre, actually. I do listen to pop, but as I mentioned earlier, I listen to them when I need to concentration because I hate them quite much and whenever I listen to them I try my best to shift my focus away from it and onto what I am working on. I just feel like I am listening to noises when listening other genres. Pop music, for example, not only sound very simple, but also have a lot of negative impacts on their listeners. My classmates listen to K-Pop, and now they start to dye their hair weirdly in the way K-Pop singers do, and dress up crazily as well. I tried 10 K-Pop songs under their suggestions, and heard the f word for at least five times… Also, those music make my classmates very “unrealistic”—pop music is too fancy that sometimes will make those teenagers to think about unrealistic stuff. They become extremely frivolous at their life under the bad influence of K-Pop. Plus, I can’t say modern music is completely trash, but I do feel those music are pointless. They have very repetitive. They are mostly about these several topics: love, s*x, hate, rebellion of tradition, “freedom”, avant-garde stuff, etc. I hate these topics, especially love and s*x, and therefore there is not much fun from these modern music.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

^ They'll get over it...

...and I daresay you will too.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

There are also some other genres, like country, jazz, etc. They are better than pop but still far from the qualities of Classical. You might call me a Classical Music snob, and I don’t care. Seeing how badly the modern pop is corrupting my classmates and people around me is already depressing enough to me. Also, under the risk of being socially ostracized by my people around me, I have to pretend that I like pop as well as their pop culture in order to blend in… Sometimes faking a personality is very necessary to me. It is very annoying, though.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I love lots of classical music, but also lots of pop/rock (and some jazz as well). There's not a poll option I can choose.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

KevinW said:


> There are also some other genres, like country, jazz, etc. They are better than pop but still far from the qualities of Classical. You might call me a Classical Music snob, and I don't care. Seeing how badly the modern pop is corrupting my classmates and people around me is already depressing enough to me. Also, under the risk of being socially ostracized by my people around me, I have to pretend that I like pop as well as their pop culture in order to blend in… Sometimes faking a personality is very necessary to me. It is very annoying, though.


I don't believe it's the modern pop music that is causing your distress with your classmates directly. There were misfits since the beginning of time for some reason or other. It's the nature of society. My lecture of the day: Just be yourself. Why do you feel you need to blend in with them? Do you need them to help you on your assignments (joke: seeing your national background, you shouldn't need any help :lol. Is there some chick you want to impress? Don't answer, just throwing some stuff out there.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> I love lots of classical music, but also lots of pop/rock (and some jazz as well). There's not a poll option I can choose.


You could have picked other...


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

I would have to say yes it's my favorite. Followed closely by genres heavily influenced by it, like prog rock.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Voted yes. Closely followed by rock, jazz, reggae, soul, disco, C&W, ambient, prog, trance etc (but none of that American urban s***. Oh, and Bob Dylan)


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Yep, Classical.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I voted "other".

Classical and prog are about even for me, with jazz being very slightly lower. 

My current listening breaks down something like this:

35% classical (mid to late 20th century and current era)
35% prog (avant-garde prog, Canterbury, Zeuhl, classic prog, prog-metal)
30% jazz (fusion, post bop, chamber jazz (like the type of jazz on the ECM label), avant-garde, M-Base)

I tend to put more emphasis on musical attributes like: complexity, very high level of musicianship, broad range of emotional content, sophisticated arrangements, than on a musical style. I am almost 'style agnostic'.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Simon Moon said:


> I voted "other".
> 
> Classical and prog are about even for me, with jazz being very slightly lower.
> 
> ...


Interesting way of putting it!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I think that genre is a word that means different things to different people and should be clarified :angel:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

It’s certainly one of my favourites!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I think that genre is a word that means different things to different people and should be clarified :angel:


Jazz. Classical. Pop. R&B. Rap. These are all examples of what I meant by genre.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That's a great question.


Thanks for the reply. :tiphat:


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

Something doesn't make sense in this discussion, at least to me with my admittedly insufficient understanding of music. Why are we talking about classical music here as if it were just one genre, while popular music is being considered as many genres (e.g. rock, jazz, country, pop, alt, blues, reggae, soul, disco, ambient, k-pop, metal, prog, trance, blues, etc.)? 

I would suggest that classical music also consists of many genres, such as symphonies, chamber, opera, baroque, piano, neoclassical, ballet, choral, incidental, lieder and waltzes. If classical music, with its tremendous diversity that spans centuries, is to all be lumped together in one big genre, then the same should be done for popular music.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

neofite said:


> Something doesn't make sense in this discussion, at least to me with my admittedly insufficient understanding of music. Why are we talking about classical music here as if it were just one genre, while popular music is being considered as many genres (e.g. rock, jazz, country, pop, alt, blues, reggae, soul, disco, ambient, k-pop, metal, prog, trance, blues, etc.)?
> 
> I would suggest that classical music also consists of many genres, such as symphonies, chamber, opera, baroque, piano, neoclassical, ballet, choral, incidental, lieder and waltzes. If classical music, with its tremendous diversity that spans centuries, is to all be lumped together in one big genre, then the same should be done for popular music.


I meant it this way. Is some way of dissecting the vast genre of classical music your favorite or not?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Don't overthink it, this is a simple poll.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Yep. I love classical music. In second place would come rock for me.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I voted "Other" since I don't have a favorite genre.


----------



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

What? There's genres other than Classical???


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Yeah, classical music is my favourite genre. 
The second favourite is modern art music. 
The 3rd favourite genre is progressive rock. 
The 4th favourite genre is 70´s rock/glam rock. 
The 5th is pure quality pop. 
The 6th is Coltrane-type of free jazz. 
The 7th is folk music / world music.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Phil loves classical said:


> (joke: seeing your national background, you shouldn't need any help :lol


:lol:

I do think it is necessary to blend into other people. Being isolated is not a good way of life for sure, especially when people joke at the nerds and offend them. These don't always happen in my school, but you can't say there is not any possibility. Also, there are not many other misfits. I can think of a few, including I am not as childish (not the Mozart kind) as the other people, and I am not very interested in their pop culture as well, but I think I am rather easy-going.


----------

